# Imports??



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ive really noticed that im begining to LOVE the dogs that Ive seen that have been "over seas". Their coloring is beautiful, more red it seems. How do you guys feel about this? Anyone have any experience? Pros and cons? Is the price usually significantly more?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are so many kennels, even good reputable ones, for GSDs in the USA, to me, the price of importing and waiting for papers, etc, is not worth it. If I wanted a showline dog with rich pigment, I'd look at breeders who imported their sires and dams rather than import my own dog, and just have it shipped within the USA.


----------



## BoLFuNK (Jan 18, 2008)

i agree with liesje !! if you have that sort of breeders then ur gonna get the same results with (i guess) less price !! just make sure the sire & dam looks the way u want ur pup to look like , and check the pedigree of the parents to get an idea of how good their production is ! i.e check previous litters and grand grand parents not only parents !


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Are you talking imported dogs, or European ("imported") bloodlines?

European bloodline dogs are European bloodline dogs, and look like European bloodline dogs, whether they came of the plane from Europe themselves or their parents/grandparents/etc.. were imported. So really makes no difference in that sense if you have a dog shipped from Europe, or buy from someone in North America breeding European lines.

Yes, both types of European bloodline dogs, show lines and working lines, have a different look and personality about them than do the North American lines.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

What would you say is the personality difference? Im going to be looking into a puppy in the next two years maybe. I want to get everything straight. I guess it is the European bloodline dogs that I am talking about. To tell you the truth, I dont know the difference. Thats why Im asking you guys!!! The US breeder makes complete sence, but Id still like to know more!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Under German breeding rules, all dogs, regardless of show or working line, must be SchH or HGH herding titled. Therefore, they must possess the temperament traits to pass those tests, unlike in North America where no titles are required. They are typically higher drive, harder, stronger in character, etc... compared to North American lines. With working lines being stronger in those traits than German show lines.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well it doesn't look like you'll be importing a puppy under 6 months any more (at least not from a breeder who imported the pup) you'd have to go directly to the foreign breeder. It has passed the Senate, but not the house as of yet.

http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=3381


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WWell it doesn't look like you'll be importing a puppy under 6 months any more (at least not from a breeder who imported the pup) you'd have to go directly to the foreign breeder.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=3381


Interesting.

Unless I'm reading it wrong though, you can still import puppies for your own use, just not to resell. So breeders and brokers who import pups to turn around and sell them are SOL, but individuals can still purchase a pup from directly from someone in Europe and have it sent to them.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yep, that's how I took it. What about a pup you import, decide it won't work in your program and decide to sell a few months later?


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

So, basically you cant have a german/european GSD that isnt a working dog? Wait, that sounds wierd..... I love working dogs, thats why I love GSDs, but I dont necessairly want a "WORKING" dog. Understand?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

A title doesn't make a dog a "working" dog though. It just means it has a title. Many are earned but a few, seemingly, are purchased.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep - what Ruq said. Just because a dog has a SchH title doesn't mean it's a working dog.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hannah has a super high drive for her tennis ball and to swim and to play soccer, thats about perfect for me. I dont want much more i dont think. She was soooo easy to train and loves to please. I guss Im not looking for a dog thats go go go all the time, Thats what makes me nervous about the "imports" I guess.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sounds like you want a dog similar in temperament and drive as Hannah just different color? Do you know what lines Hannah is? Do you have a pedigree for her?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

There are German Working Lines and German Show lines. German Show ones are usually quite back laid dogs, but had enough to earn at least a SchH I and they are the ones who have the rich red color you like.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

I do have hannah's pedigree, but I dont know where the are.







To many moves! Ill take a German show lines pup please










How much should I expect to pay..... anyone know? (It doesnt matter to much, just curious.)


----------



## BoLFuNK (Jan 18, 2008)

i have seen online showline prices range from 2,500$ to 4,500$ they are all imported though , lemme just find the link for u ....


http://www.worldclassgsd.com/German_shep...t_puppy_for.htm

this is the link for that site ! hope i helped u


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KendalANDHannah
> How much should I expect to pay..... anyone know? (It doesnt matter to much, just curious.)


I'd say $800-$1800, for one bred in the States.

Is this like what you are looking for?
http://www.mittelwest.com/German%20Shepherd%20Puppies%20For%20Sale%20pictures.htm

http://www.drachefeld.com/litters.php


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

It looks like the "plush" coat or long haired puppies on mittlelwest.com are discounted..... why is this? Is that what it looked like to you? But, yes.... that is EXACTLY what id like.... But im not sure i need a pup from a SchH3 mom/pop. That isnt exactly what i intend to do with him/her. But they are beautiful! Id love one of the plush coated pups! To bad im not ready now.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesje
> 
> I'd say $800-$1800, for one bred in the States.


That seems a bit low. I've rarely seen show line pups for under $1500. Many go for closer to $2500.

Unless there is a diqualifying fault, like a long coat. They they're often discounted.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> That seems a bit low. I've rarely seen show line pups for under $1500. Many go for closer to $2500.
> 
> Unless there is a diqualifying fault, like a long coat. They they're often discounted.


It's been a while since I was looking so I'm sure you're right, although I know a few people who got them for around $1500, no faults. Maybe they were older pups.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KendalANDHannahIt looks like the "plush" coat or long haired puppies on mittlelwest.com are discounted..... why is this? Is that what it looked like to you? But, yes.... that is EXACTLY what id like.... But im not sure i need a pup from a SchH3 mom/pop. That isnt exactly what i intend to do with him/her. But they are beautiful! Id love one of the plush coated pups! To bad im not ready now.


The plush coat is probably discounted b/c it's a fault for showing and those are German show line kennels. A lot of people who have GSDs as pets (never show) like to look for plushes. There's really nothing wrong with them, especially if you aren't showing. The parents probably have SchH titles because they are shown German/SV style and I think they require those kinds of titles, AKC/CKC/UKC showing does not. It's fine if you don't do SchH. I don't do it either (yet).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Plush isn't a real coat type. It's just a commonly used descriptor for stock coats that are fluffier and longer than average, but still not long coats. Plush isn't a fault for showing. It's actually the preferred coat type that most German show line people want.

Long coats and long stock coats are the types disqualified for showing, and that are often discounted by breeders for that reason.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, you can find some great values on long coats in both show and working lines since a long coat is a DQ for showing (not a DQ for SchH titles) and breeding for both working and show lines. These dogs have the same temperament and nerves that the other dogs do, and are great pets. You don't "need" the parents to be titled for just a pet, but you do want it as proof that your pup comes from parents that are intelligent, eager to please and have sound nerves.


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Id LOVE a pup with a long coat..... (DH doesnt to much hair) but he doesnt know alot about the GSD, new at it. Maybe If I dont tell him...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildPlush isn't a real coat type. It's just a commonly used descriptor for stock coats that are fluffier and longer than average, but still not long coats. Plush isn't a fault for showing. It's actually the preferred coat type that most German show line people want.
> 
> Long coats and long stock coats are the types disqualified for showing, and that are often discounted by breeders for that reason.


Sorry, I meant long. Long day, long week, need sleep!!!!!


----------



## RussUK (Jun 24, 2007)

does anybody have any links to german working lines websites that export dogs?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pretty much everyone exports!!! The pet passport to send a dog to the UK is not the easiest to deal wtih - but better than the old 6 months in quarantine.....a friend of mine has a youngster who may be qualified for UK import...I will PM you.

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KendalANDHannahBut im not sure i need a pup from a SchH3 mom/pop. That isnt exactly what i intend to do with him/her.


My dogs are out of SchH3 parents, and I had no interest in competing in Schutzhund either. They have stable temperaments and are excellent companion dogs, which was what I was looking for. Keefer is drivier than Dena, but both are good around the house, he just never gets tired when we're out having fun at the park chasing balls and swimming - she'll take a break, but he won't lay down until we get in the car to go home. His prey drive is much higher than hers too, even though they are half siblings out of the same dam.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KendalANDHannah But im not sure i need a pup from a SchH3 mom/pop. That isnt exactly what i intend to do with him/her. But they are beautiful! Id love one of the plush coated pups! To bad im not ready now.


Quoting a post from this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=561118&Main=44344#Post561118


> Originally Posted By: DianaMJust to expand on what John said, the same dog that can take stick hits from a beefy, pissed helper, the noise of gunfire, stick to an arduous track, remain calm and collected through all that regardless of the helper or the environment AND still be a pet at the end of the day is the same dog that can be trusted around a room full of kids, accidental kids hugging dogs (we can't have our eyes on them constantly so it does happen), stable and calm around loud noises (how many pets hide during fireworks?), and polite around strangers. It's no big deal if you want a dog that CAN work, but EVERYONE should want a dog that has the genetics to do it because a well rounded individual is easy to train, great to live with, not a liability, trustworthy, and a true member of the family.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildPlush isn't a fault for showing. It's actually the preferred coat type that most German show line people want.


Its interesting to note that many working line breeders in Germany also pay close attention to coat. When discussing potential European studs with some of my friends that are breeders in Germany, I often heard "not enough hair" or "could have more hair".


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"So really makes no difference in that sense if you have a dog shipped from Europe, or buy from someone in North America breeding European lines."

Depends on if you are looking for specific lines and/or combinations that no one has here.


----------

